# Qué calladito lo tenías!!



## Ariadna

¡Hola a todos!. LLevo unos dias viendo este foro, que me encanta, y he acabado uniéndome para ver si, con vuestra ayuda, consigo que mi inglés no sea tan "rígido"; quiero decir, muchas expresiones informales que utilizo en español, al intertar buscar el equivalente en ingles, me encuentro como atada, y el buscar en el diccionario un modismo o algo así no me ayuda mucho ya que no acabo de tener nunca claro si se utiliza mucho, poco o puede ser incorrecto...
Por ejemplo, como se diría en inglés expresiones del tipo:
_¡Que calladito lo tenías!!_
_A esto hay que darle caña_ o _Dar caña _(en el sentido de animar..una conversación, un foro, por ejemplo que esté aburridillo...o incluso provocar una discusión)
_¡Este chaval es la caña! o ¡Es la leche!_
_¡Que envidia!_
_¡Qué pasada!¡Es una pasada!_
_¡Cómo mola! o ¡Mola cantidad!_

Tengo muchas más lagunas de ese tipo pero no sé si esto ya es mucho para un solo post. Tampoco sé si este es el sitio adecuado para preguntar. Si hago algo mal, por favor, me decís qué y cómo, que yo soy aplicada y aprendo pronto. Gracias.


----------



## Philippa

Hola Ariadna- bienvenidos al mejor foro en el mundo!!   

He encontrado estos en el diccionario de Word Reference:

pasada f 
am (objeto o situación sorprendente) aquella boda fue una pasada, that wedding was amazing 

caña f 
LOC: familiar darle caña a alguien, to have a go at somebody Es quizá 'provocar una discusión' pero es también en inglés significa echarse una bronca a alguien. Según mí no tiene la significa de animar.

No puedo ayudarte con las otras. Espera a las especialistas - hay muchas aquí!!!   

*Por favor corrige mis errores  *   

Saludos
Philippa


----------



## supercrom

Ariadna said:
			
		

> ¡Hola a todos!. LLevo unos dias viendo este foro, que me encanta, y he acabado uniéndome para ver si, con vuestra ayuda, consigo que mi inglés no sea tan "rígido"; quiero decir, muchas expresiones informales que utilizo en español, al intertar buscar el equivalente en ingles, me encuentro como atada, y el buscar en el diccionario un modismo o algo así no me ayuda mucho ya que no acabo de tener nunca claro si se utiliza mucho, poco o puede ser incorrecto...
> Por ejemplo, como se diría en inglés expresiones del tipo:
> _¡Que calladito lo tenías!!_
> _A esto hay que darle caña_ o _Dar caña _(en el sentido de animar..una conversación, un foro, por ejemplo que esté aburridillo...o incluso provocar una discusión)
> _¡Este chaval es la caña! o ¡Es la leche!_
> _¡Que envidia!_
> _¡Qué pasada!¡Es una pasada!_
> _¡Cómo mola! o ¡Mola cantidad!_
> 
> Tengo muchas más lagunas de ese tipo pero no sé si esto ya es mucho para un solo post. Tampoco sé si este es el sitio adecuado para preguntar. Si hago algo mal, por favor, me decís qué y cómo, que yo soy aplicada y aprendo pronto. Gracias.














 
Tal vez sería de mucha ayuda que pusieras el significado formal de esas frases y oraciones, porque yo no entiendo la verdad.

Espero que lo hagas pronto

*Saluditos y ¡disfruta del foro!*​​​
En "LLevo" la "elle" (LL, Ll) se escribe con mayúscula sólo la primera de las dos letras que la componen no las dos: *LLegaste -> Llegaste. Mismo caso con la CH: CHaval -> Chaval.​


----------



## lauranazario

Bienvenida, Ariadna.

¡Que calladito lo tenías! = _you really had that under wraps!_
A esto hay que darle caña o Dar caña = _let's get going / let's get this show on the road_
¡Este chaval es la caña! o ¡Es la leche!... si alguna de estas frases significa que la persona es 'lo máximo', pues entonces sería: _this guy is hot stuff! / this guy is too much! _
¡Que envidia! = _I'm so jealous!_

¡Qué pasada!¡Es una pasada! ???
¡Cómo mola! o ¡Mola cantidad! ???

Saludos,
LN


----------



## rainy7

_¡Cómo mola! o ¡Mola cantidad!_

Que yo sepa, el verbo "molar" sólo se usa así en España.
Una amiga-chat de Madrid me ha dicho que en la versión española de los Simpsons, se traduce la "cool!" de Bart Simpson por "mooola!".
Por lo tanto, me imagino que esas frases se traducirían algo así como:
¡Cómo mola! = Cool! / How cool! 
¡Mola cantidad! = That's really cool! / Sooo cool!


----------



## Ariadna

Hey! Gracias a todos! No me imaginaba que esto funcionara así de rápido, it's amazing! soooo cool!! You are hot stuff! LOL!

_Me pone de los nervios_ no poder ser en inglés lo expresiva que puedo llegar a ser en español y _eso me agobia mucho._
También_ me caliento mucho la cabeza,_ es decir _le doy muchas vueltas a las cosas, _a la hora de utilizar palabras o expresiones que no acabo de tener claro lo que significan como por ejemplo el verbo _suck_. Un amigo australiano, por ejemplo, suele decir _"Don't different time zones suck?" _¿Qué significa eso exactamente? ¿es vulgar o es absolutamente correcto?

He puesto en azul otra vez mis dudas y esta vez mejor contextualizadas (para que no me regañe Cromteaches )

Gracias por la acogedora bienvenida


----------



## rwillmsen

Suck no es vulgar, los Americanos dicen a menudo 'it sucks' mientras que nosótros Ingleses solemos preferir 'it's crap', que sí es un poquito vulgar.


----------



## Philippa

Hola Ariadna:
He encontrado estos significados bastante fácilmente en el diccionario. ¡Deberías usarlo antes de preguntar aquí!   Probablemente deberías empezar un nuevo thread para frases más que preguntar tanto en uno.   
LOC: poner a alguien de los nervios, to get on sb's nerves
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=nervios&v=b
agobiar verbo transitivo to overwhelm
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=agobia&v=b
♦ LOC: figurado calentarle a alguien la cabeza, to bug someone
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=caliento&v=b

It might get on someone's nerves if you don't use the dictionary first!!   
One thread might be overwhelmed by all your (very interesting!) questions!!   
Don't bug me, I'll do the Christmas shopping in a minute!!   Es muy informal, creo.

'Suck' es una palabra informal, pero no sé si es muy vulgar o no. No creo que diga esta yo misma pero la escucho a menudo. Significa 'annoying', molesto, fastidioso.

¡Espero que tengas una feliz Navidad!
Philippa
*Me equivoco bastante en castellano, por favor ayudadme, foreros!!*


----------



## Drake

rwillmsen said:
			
		

> Suck no es vulgar, los Americanos dicen a menudo 'it sucks' mientras que nosótros Ingleses solemos preferir 'it's crap', que sí es un poquito vulgar.


What about "bullshit"??   
By the way have shit and sheet the same pronunciation?  (I'm a bit tired to open a new thread  )

Bye!


----------



## Ariadna

¿Cómo es eso del "thread"? ¿Cómo y dónde lo hago? Es el primer foro en el que estoy y no se cómo va. Si me lo podéis aclarar, por favor. 

En cuanto a lo del diccionario...si que lo uso, pero solo para palabras sueltas y concretas o para buscar expresiones inglesas ya hechas para ver qué significan; pero cuando se trata de yo buscar una traducción del español al inglés, nunca acabo de fiarme del diccionario por temor a ser incorrecta o utilizar algo que suene como antiguo o esté ya en desuso; es por eso que prefiero preguntar aquí y tener la información directa de gente que utiliza el inglés día a día.
Muy buenos ejemplos, Philippa  Gracias.



			
				Drake said:
			
		

> What about "bullshit"??
> By the way have shit and sheet the same pronunciation? (I'm a bit tired to open a new thread  )
> 
> Bye!


Lo primero no lo sé; en cuanto a lo de la pronunciación, sí que hay diferencia: "shit" se pronuncia con una /i/ corta, casi puede parecer una /e/, mientras que "sheet" es con una /i:/ larga. Pasé tanta verguenza el dia que lo aprendí que no creo que se me olvide!


----------



## Artrella

Drake said:
			
		

> What about "bullshit"??
> By the way have shit and sheet the same pronunciation?  (I'm a bit tired to open a new thread  )
> 
> Bye!




"bullshit" is a rude word.  
The pronunciation is /i/ (short i) for shit   and /i:/ long i for sheet!!!
Ojo!!


----------



## Artrella

Ariadna said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo es eso del "thread"? ¿Cómo y dónde lo hago? Es el primer foro en el que estoy y no se cómo va. Si me lo podéis aclarar, por favor.




Hola Ariadna, bienvenida a este foro!

Te explico cómo es lo del new thread.  Ejemplo: vos querés hacer una pregunta acerca de un tema nuevo, distinto de lo que ya está circulando en el foro correspondiente.
Suponemos que querés poner algo en el foro Spanish/English en la parte de Grammar/Gramática.  Entonces te situás ahí y le das click a una ventanita que encontrás en el lado izquierdo arriba del listado con las cadenas activas en ese momento.  Ahí te aparece "new thread" o su equivalente en el idioma que vos hayas elegido.
Entonces se te abre una ventana de mensaje parecida a la que usás cuando respondés algo.  Sólo que en vez de decir "reply to thread" dice "new thread" y ahí hacés tu pregunta.


Un beso, Art


----------



## el_novato

A ver.

... esto no necesita ser acentuado. De hecho, ¿en dónde se usa la palabra ésto?






			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> ...  He encontrado ésto/estos
> significados en el diccionario de Word Reference:
> ...  Saludos Philippa!!!


----------



## aprendo

hi  adriana.I m from lima.las chicas de la playa
molan cantidad-I really dig chicks at the 
beach.te respondi tu pregunta, ves.


----------



## Artrella

el_novato said:
			
		

> A ver.
> 
> ... esto no necesita ser acentuado. De hecho, ¿en dónde se usa la palabra ésto?




Hola Chido!!! Puede ser que me haya equivocado (errar es humano, perdonar es divino!).  Si, parece que  "esto no va con tilde". Gracias a Dios aparecés vos para que Philippa no aprenda mal!!  Mirá lo que encontré:

*Pronombres demostrativos * 

Singular Plural Neutro 
Masculino Femenino Masculino Femenino 
Éste o este Ésta o esta Éstos o estos Éstas o estas Esto 
Ése o ese  Ésa o esa Ésos o esos Ésas o esas Eso 
Aquél o aquel  Aquélla o aquella Aquéllos o aquellos Aquéllas o aquellas Aquello  

Este, ese, aquel y sus derivados pueden hacer función de pronombre. En este caso, *pueden acentuarse o no*. La Academia recomienda la acentuación cuando el pronombre pueda confundirse con un adjetivo; en sus escritos esta institución no usa la forma acentuada del pronombre. Los usuarios de la lengua suelen acentuar el pronombre, creen que omitirlo es un error ortográfico (no lo es). 

También hay que tener en cuenta que esto, eso y aquello, las formas neutras, no se acentúan en ningún caso. Estos pronombres concuerdan en género y número con el nombre a que se refieren. 



Saludos pibe! Art


----------



## Drake

el_novato said:
			
		

> A ver.
> 
> ... esto no necesita ser acentuado. De hecho, ¿en dónde se usa la palabra ésto?



-¿Dónde has comprado estos lápices?
-He comprado éstos de la tienda de la esquina y aquéllos me los han regalado.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## el_novato

Drake said:
			
		

> -¿Dónde has comprado estos lápices?
> -He comprado éstos de la tienda de la esquina y aquéllos me los han regalado.
> 
> ¡Un saludo!



Momento, que soy lento:


En el caso o situación que esto  requiera (  )ser acentuado, es solamente para  evitar confusiones dentro del texto.  Y ahora dime, ¿en qué parte del texto "esto" se presta a confusiones?.


Ejemplo:

*el * Vs *él*​
¿De quién es el lápiz? ----  el lápiz es de Drake -------

el lapiz es de el ----  en este caso es rigurosa la acentuación,  
el lápiz es de *é*l.    

*este * Vs *esté*​
Imagina a la persona tomando tu lápiz, ya que los anteriores no sirven

espero que este este bueno ----    
espero que este est*é* bueno   

Y de igual manera tenemos los ejemplos:

esta ---  est*á*
se ---  s*é*


Volviendo a tu ejemplo,  esto no se presta a confusiones.    el-él, este-esté.  Pero sigo preguntándome, ¿en qué ejemplos, esto-ésto (estó   ) se presta a confusiones?.

el - él   =  artículo - sujeto ---  en este caso se usa para difenciar el artículo del sujeto.

el lápiz es de él -------- en donde él = Drake.


----------



## Artrella

*Esto * no se acentúa nunca, como bien ha explicado el novato.  Pues no se presta a confusión con ninguna otra palabra.

*Éstos* como dice Drake sí se acentúa porque está reemplazando a "lápices" y actúa en este caso como PRONOMBRE, con referencia anafórica a algo previamente mencionado.
*Estos * no lleva acento cuando actúa como adjetivo demostrativo >>> *Estos * lápices son míos.



Saludos, Art


----------



## Drake

el_novato said:
			
		

> Momento, que soy lento:
> 
> 
> En el caso o situación que esto  requiera (  )ser acentuado, es solamente para  evitar confusiones dentro del texto.  Y ahora dime, ¿en qué parte del texto "esto" se presta a confusiones?.
> 
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> *el * Vs *él*​
> ¿De quién es el lápiz? ----  el lápiz es de Drake -------
> 
> el lapiz es de el ----  en este caso es rigurosa la acentuación,
> el lápiz es de *é*l.
> 
> *este * Vs *esté*​
> Imagina a la persona tomando tu lápiz, ya que los anteriores no sirven
> 
> espero que este este bueno ----
> espero que este est*é* bueno
> 
> Y de igual manera tenemos los ejemplos:
> 
> esta ---  est*á*
> se ---  s*é*
> 
> 
> Volviendo a tu ejemplo,  esto no se presta a confusiones.    el-él, este-esté.  Pero sigo preguntándome, ¿en qué ejemplos, esto-ésto (estó   ) se presta a confusiones?.
> 
> el - él   =  artículo - sujeto ---  en este caso se usa para difenciar el artículo del sujeto.
> 
> el lápiz es de él -------- en donde él = Drake.



A ver...

Lo de este vs esté no tiene nada que ver "este" es un determinante y esté es del verbo estar. "Este" es llana acabada en vocal y no lleva acento. "Esté" es aguda acabada en vocal y se acentua por eso. El caso de esta vs está es el mismo.

Como ya ha dicho Ariadna "ésto" no existe. Pero "éstos" sí.
El acento diacrítico se pone para diferenciar dos palabras que se escriben igual pero tienen diferente significado. En nuestro caso tenemos:
El (determinante) / Él (pronombre)
Tu (determinante) / Tú (pronombre)
Estos (determinante)/ Éstos (pronombre)
Este (determinante)/ Éste (pronombre)
Este acento se coloca, como ya he dicho, para diferenciar palabras y no está sujeto a que las dos palabras que se pueden confundir estén en la misma frase o texto. Es decir, puede aparecer solo una de ellas, si es la que necesita acento diacrítico se le pone, independientemente de que aparezca la otra.

Un saludo!


----------



## el_novato

Y dale con la misma canción ...

A ver si no me meto de nuevo en problemas por andar de madre ardiendo.



			
				Drake said:
			
		

> -¿Dónde has comprado estos lápices?
> -He comprado éstos de la tienda de la esquina y aquéllos me los han regalado.
> 
> ¡Un saludo!




Querida y apreciada argentina, en primer lugar gracias por tu voto de confianza.   Ahora unos puntos.

*I*

*I.a*   En la oración de Drake, no hay confusión en ningún momento, por lo que ¿para que gastar un instante de tu preciosa vida poniendo un acento donde no se necesita?.

*I.b *    La pregunta es a una solo persona, por lo que "estos" no se confunde con nada.

*I.c *    Para que "pudiera" llevar un acento, la pregunta tendría que haber una anfibología (guau, que bonito hablo) entre los lápices y el comprador, pero el comprador es singular y lápices es plural.  




*II.-*  No creo que la Real Depradora Española te haya dicho que se acentua porque es un pronombre.  

Ya que el pronombre se acentua si crea confusiones, o como dijeran los eruditos, si hay anfibología (esto me suena como a estudios de anfibos    )

*III.-  * 


			
				Drake said:
			
		

> -¿Dónde has comprado estos lápices?
> -He comprado éstos de la tienda de la esquina y aquéllos me los han regalado. ...



En el remoto caso que se acentuara la oración de Drake, sobresalen dos puntos.

*IIIa. *  Como lo digo antes, el comprador es singular, la pregunta tendría que ser 



			
				Drake said:
			
		

> -¿Dónde ha*n* comprado estos lápices?
> -He comprado éstos de la tienda de la esquina y aquéllos me los han regalado. ...



*III.b*  Y la oración de Drake desde el principio crea una anfibología       Ya que al acentuar éstos, crea un conflicto en la menta del lector, al tratar de adivinar si éstos se refiere a lápices o al comprador


Espero que esto sirva de ayuda:


"Los pronombres éste, ése, aquél, con sus femeninos y plurales, llevarán normalmente tilde, pero será lícito prescindir de ella cuando no exista riesgo de anfibología. Existiría este riesgo en la oración siguiente: los niños eligieron a su gusto, éstos pasteles, aquéllos bombones. Con tilde, éstos y aquéllos representan niños; sin tilde, estos y aquellos son determinativos de pasteles y bombones respectivamente".





			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> *Esto * no se acentúa nunca, como bien ha explicado el novato.  Pues no se presta a confusión con ninguna otra palabra.
> 
> *Éstos* como dice Drake sí se acentúa porque está reemplazando a "lápices" y actúa en este caso como PRONOMBRE, con referencia anafórica a algo previamente mencionado.
> *Estos * no lleva acento cuando actúa como adjetivo demostrativo >>> *Estos * lápices son míos.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, Art


----------



## Artrella

el_novato said:
			
		

> Y dale con la misma canción ...
> 
> A ver si no me meto de nuevo en problemas por andar de madre ardiendo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Querida y apreciada argentina, en primer lugar gracias por tu voto de confianza.   Ahora unos puntos.
> 
> *I*
> 
> *I.a*   En la oración de Drake, no hay confusión en ningún momento, por lo que ¿para que gastar un instante de tu preciosa vida poniendo un acento donde no se necesita?.
> 
> *I.b *    La pregunta es a una solo( sólo ==solamente )persona, por lo que "estos" no se confunde con nada.  Cómo hiciste esta oración???
> 
> 
> 
> *I.c *    Para que "pudiera" llevar un acento, la pregunta tendría que haber   ¡la pregunta tendría que haber????? una anfibología (guau, que bonito hablo) entre los lápices y el comprador, pero el comprador es singular y lápices es plural.
> (y????)
> 
> 
> *II.-*  No creo que la Real Depradora Española te haya dicho que se acentua porque es un pronombre.
> 
> Ya que el pronombre se acentua si crea confusiones, o como dijeran los eruditos, si hay anfibología (esto me suena como a estudios de anfibos    )
> 
> *III.-  *
> 
> 
> En el remoto caso que se acentuara la oración de Drake, sobresalen dos puntos.
> 
> *IIIa. *  Como lo digo antes, el comprador es singular, la pregunta tendría que ser
> 
> 
> 
> *III.b*  Y la oración de Drake desde el principio crea una anfibología       Ya que al acentuar éstos, crea un conflicto en la menta del lector, al tratar de adivinar si éstos se refiere a lápices o al comprador
> 
> 
> Espero que esto sirva de ayuda:
> 
> 
> "Los pronombres éste, ése, aquél, con sus femeninos y plurales, llevarán normalmente tilde, pero será lícito prescindir de ella cuando no exista riesgo de anfibología. Existiría este riesgo en la oración siguiente: los niños eligieron a su gusto, éstos pasteles, aquéllos bombones. Con tilde, éstos y aquéllos representan niños; sin tilde, estos y aquellos son determinativos de pasteles y bombones respectivamente".





Pibe Chido!! leé un post anterior mío y después contáme...

Vos y la anfibología!!!!


----------



## el_novato

MENSAJE EDITADO POR EL NOVATO, PARA CORREGIR EN LO QUE PIENSO QUE ME HE EQUIVOCADO​lo que está escrito en rojo, es lo que deben ignorar (no hacerle caso)

Muy estimado Señor Drake:

*I.-*


			
				Drake said:
			
		

> ...Lo de este vs esté no tiene nada que  ...



este vs esté era un ejemplo ilustrativo, que como usted bien dice, no tiene nada que ver

*II.- *


			
				Drake said:
			
		

> ... . "Esté" es aguda acabada en vocal y se acentua *por eso*.  ...


 EN ESTO TIENES TODA LA RAZON  porque ... http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=68230#post68230

NO HACER CASO DE ESTE COMENTARIO

No, no, no,   SOLO ] se acentua en caso de confusión, o como dicen tus paisanos de la RAE en caso de anfibologíaLa palabra esté no existe por si sola
AVISOLa palabra "esté" no está en el Diccionario

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&LEMA=esté

Ya que se acentua cuando se confunda con éste.

MEJOR, veamos lo que dice la RAE


este2, ta, to. 
 (Del lat. iste, ista, istud, istos, istas). 
  ORTOGR. En este último caso escr. con acento cuando existe riesgo de anfibología.   



*III.- *


			
				Drake said:
			
		

> ... Como ya ha dicho Ariadna "ésto" no existe. ...



Bien dice Artrella



*IV.- *


			
				Drake said:
			
		

> ...  Pero "éstos" sí. ...



Recuerda la palabrita de la RAE  anfibología.  



*RECUERDA LA REGLA DE ORO*​
Antes de acentuar, hay que preguntarse  ¿Causa confusión si no lleva el acento?.     


¿Se convierte en un *anfibo  * si no lleva acento? ---  Es una bromita










			
				Drake said:
			
		

> A ver...
> 
> Lo de este vs esté no tiene nada que ver "este" es un determinante y esté es del verbo estar. "Este" es llana acabada en vocal y no lleva acento. "Esté" es aguda acabada en vocal y se acentua por eso. El caso de esta vs está es el mismo.
> 
> Como ya ha dicho Ariadna "ésto" no existe. Pero "éstos" sí.
> El acento diacrítico se pone para diferenciar dos palabras que se escriben igual pero tienen diferente significado. En nuestro caso tenemos:
> El (determinante) / Él (pronombre)
> Tu (determinante) / Tú (pronombre)
> Estos (determinante)/ Éstos (pronombre)
> Este (determinante)/ Éste (pronombre)
> Este acento se coloca, como ya he dicho, para diferenciar palabras y no está sujeto a que las dos palabras que se pueden confundir estén en la misma frase o texto. Es decir, puede aparecer solo una de ellas, si es la que necesita acento diacrítico se le pone, independientemente de que aparezca la otra.
> 
> Un saludo!


----------



## Edwin

el_novato said:
			
		

> La palabra "esté" no está en el Diccionario.



Para encontrar *esté* en el diccionario RAE se busca primero *estar*, entonces cuando se ve la definición, se da un click al cuadrado azul a la izquierda de *estar*. Así se puede conseguir la conjugación de *estar*. Se ve que *esté* es la tercera persona del presente subjuntivo.


----------



## sanchopanza

Shit and Sheet do not have the same vowel sound in English, and the difference is significant.  (Like Perro and Pero in Spanish, which sound the same to most Americans.)
Una sabana no es una  mierda)
The "short i" of "shit" can't really be explained here.  I suggest you listen carefully to English-speaking people around you. For the short i, the mouth shape is a little more oval, less flattened, if that helps.
There are two book/cassette pronunciation courses available in U.S. (maybe a bookstore or University or public library in your area will have them).  One is
_*How to Pronounce English Correctly*_[/I, published by Passport Books.  This is a great one to start with
THe other is _Pronounce it Perfectly in English, by Barrons' BOoks, which is much more detailed.  
Many people who study languages never study pronuncation, which I think is a big loss.   There are huge differences between a dick (pene), a duck (pato), a dyke (lesbiana), a duke (duque), a deck  (piso de un barco), and a dock (muelle) and the onlyh differences are vowels and diphthongs.
Sorry to preach.  Hope this helps._


----------



## sanchopanza

One reply referenced The Simpsons in Spain.
Given that expresions vary from country to country (a mild expletive in Chile might be norribly vulgar in Mexico and non-existent in Spain), I wonder how they translate Bart Simpson's "Ay Caramba!" in Spain.  Is it unchanged, or do they substitue someteihng else.


----------



## supercrom

La RAE dice, entre otras cosas, que este tilde discrimina entre las funciones del pronombre nominal demostrativo y el (adjetivo) determinante demostrativo. 

 La RAE te dice que "es potestativo", esto es, lo pones cuando quieras o cuando te parece *conveniente *(léase cuando te cause *confusión*).

*¡Una vaina!*​


----------



## Drake

el_novato said:
			
		

> Muy estimado Señor Drake:
> 
> *I.-*
> 
> este vs esté era un ejemplo ilustrativo, que como usted bien dice, no tiene nada que ver
> 
> *II.- *
> "Esté" es aguda acabada en vocal y se acentua por eso. ...
> *No, no, no*,   *SOLO * se acentua en caso de confusión, o como dicen tus paisanos de la RAE en caso de anfibología.
> 
> La palabra esté no existe por si sola
> 
> *AVISO *
> La palabra "esté" no está en el Diccionario.
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&LEMA=esté
> 
> Ya que se acentua cuando se confunda con *éste*
> 
> MEJOR, veamos lo que dice la RAE
> 
> 
> *este2, ta, to. *
> (Del lat. iste, ista, istud, istos, istas).
> ORTOGR. En este último caso escr. con acento* cuando existe riesgo de anfibología.  *



Bueno a ver... yo de lo de anfibología no te voy  ha hablar porque no soy ningún erudito para hablar de este tema.
En lo referente al acento de éstos/estos-el/él-éste/este no sé a mí en el colegio me enseñaron lo que ya te he dicho. Si son determinantes sin acento y si son pronombres con acento SIEMPRE. Pero bueno yo por ese punto no te voy a discutir más. En cuanto a lo de esté/este pues efectivamente en el diccionario no encontrarás "esté" porque si tuvieran que poner todos los verbos conjugados serían unos diccionarios enormes. Pero vaya para ilustrar el tema te conjugaré el verbo estar en el presente subjuntivo:

que yo esté
que tú estés (tú con acento porque es pronombre)
que él esté (él con acento porque es pronombre)
que nosotros estemos
que vosotros estéis
que ellos estén

Y también puedes encontrar la forma esté en el imperativo

está o estés, esté, estemos, estéis o estad, estén.

En estos casos el "esté" siempre lleva acento porque es aguda acabada en vocal.

Un saludo!


----------



## el_novato

Drake said:
			
		

> ... Un saludo!



Hola Drake.

Parece que nos queda claro el punto sobre el acento, asi que por mi lado creo haber hecho el esfuerzo de aportar algo al tema, por lo que si tienen algo mas que decir, los escucho.

De antemano gracias por la atención prestada, y te mando un afectuoso saludo desde México.

el novato

P.D. En otro tema te pregunté sobre tu avatar.  No he revisado el tema, pero por las dudas, te repito la pregunta.


----------



## el_novato

Edwin said:
			
		

> Para encontrar *esté* en el diccionario RAE se busca primero *estar*, entonces cuando se ve la definición, se da un click al cuadrado azul a la izquierda de *estar*. Así se puede conseguir la conjugación de *estar*. Se ve que *esté* es la tercera persona del presente subjuntivo.



http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=68230#post68230

Mi muy estimado Edwin.


MENSAJE EDITADO POR EL NOVATO, PARA CORREGIR EN LO QUE PIENSO QUE ME HE EQUIVOCADO​
NO HACER CASO DE ESTE COMENTARIO

No tenemos duda de la existencia de la palabra "esté".  Parece que no fui claro al decir que la palabra no existe por si sola, ya que se crea a partir de evitar la confusión (para que no sea un _anfibo_   ); o como usted bien dice, a partir de la conjugación.

Saludos
el novato




			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> ... *La palabra esté no existe por si sola*
> 
> *AVISO *
> La palabra "esté" no está en el Diccionario.
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&LEMA=esté
> 
> Ya que se acentua cuando se confunda con *éste*


----------



## Ariadna

Y yo sigo  ...



> Artrella: Hola Ariadna, bienvenida a este foro!
> 
> Te explico cómo es lo del new thread. Ejemplo: vos querés hacer una pregunta acerca de un tema nuevo, distinto de lo que ya está circulando en el foro correspondiente........


Gracias Art, pero sigo sin entender...cada vez que tenga una duda sobre una frase distinta tengo que abrir un nuevo thread, ¿no? Pero es que yo pensé que mi segundo post entraba dentro del mismo topic sobre colloquial spanish/english....luego, además, he visto que en este thread no se está hablando sobre ese tema....I'm confused


----------



## Artrella

Ariadna said:
			
		

> Y yo sigo  ...
> 
> Gracias Art, pero sigo sin entender...cada vez que tenga una duda sobre una frase distinta tengo que abrir un nuevo thread, ¿no? Pero es que yo pensé que mi segundo post entraba dentro del mismo topic sobre colloquial spanish/english....luego, además, he visto que en este thread no se está hablando sobre ese tema....I'm confused





Buen Día Ariadna.... es así como vos decís... vos leé el thread primero y entonces si ves que el tema que allí se trata es distinto del que vos querés tratar  >>>>  abrís un nuevo thread.  Lo que vos decís de "colloquial" es el título elegido por la persona que inició ese thread.  Vos podés ponerle el título que quieras... muchas veces el título no tiene nada que ver con lo tratado en ese thread.  A veces se ponen títulos graciosos para captar gente que lo lea   

Besos, Art


----------



## Goddess

*Hola Ariadna!*
*voy a tratar de traducir lo que dijiste y asi puedes ver....puede que me equivoque pero hare lo que yo pueda para ayudarte....lo escribire entre lineas y en rojo para que se te haga mas facil....*




			
				Ariadna said:
			
		

> Hey! Gracias a todos! No me imaginaba que esto funcionara así de rápido, it's amazing! soooo cool!! You are hot stuff! LOL!
> 
> _Me pone de los nervios *(I get nervous/I get really nervous)*_no poder ser en inglés lo expresiva que puedo llegar a ser en español y _eso me agobia mucho. __*(and that annoys me a lot/it annoys me)*_
> 
> También_ me caliento mucho la cabeza,_ es decir _le doy muchas vueltas a las cosas,*(I think about it too much/ I think about the meaning of the word too much**)* _a la hora de utilizar palabras o expresiones que no acabo de tener claro lo que significan como por ejemplo el verbo _suck_. Un amigo australiano, por ejemplo, suele decir _"Don't different time zones suck?" _¿Qué significa eso exactamente? ¿es vulgar o es absolutamente correcto?*Encuanto a la palabra suck tu amigo el Australiano no lo hace en un contexto bulgar el solo se refiere a que a el no le gusta o que le molesta el cambio de ohario de diferentes lugares...(me imagino! ) En ingles puedes usar la palabra suck para referirte a muchas cosas que te pueden desagradar....una cancion, un libro, una obra, una pelicula, en fin en imaginables cosas. Como en todo, si le podrias dar una significado bulgar a la palabra suck o darle un segundo sentido.*
> 
> He puesto en azul otra vez mis dudas y esta vez mejor contextualizadas (para que no me regañe Cromteaches )
> 
> Gracias por la acogedora bienvenida


*Espero que te aya sido de ayuda*


----------



## Drake

el_novato said:
			
		

> Hola Drake.
> 
> Parece que nos queda claro el punto sobre el acento, asi que por mi lado creo haber hecho el esfuerzo de aportar algo al tema, por lo que si tienen algo mas que decir, los escucho.
> 
> De antemano gracias por la atención prestada, y te mando un afectuoso saludo desde México.
> 
> el novato
> 
> P.D. En otro tema te pregunté sobre tu avatar.  No he revisado el tema, pero por las dudas, te repito la pregunta.



Mi avatar vuelve a ser de la película que ya te dije.
La página oficial (en japonés aunque los menús están en inglés y por tanto se puede visitar sin muchas dificultades): http://www.square-enix.co.jp/dvd/ff7ac/ (te recomiendo la sección de trailers)

Y la página no oficial en donde salen una foto de cada personaje: http://www.adventchildren.net/ff7ac/movie/characters.htm

Un saludo!


----------



## Jessuki

jejeje, otro seguidor de la saga FF

Saludos fantasieros!!! ( o finaleros ¿? XD)


----------



## David

Y cuando ves la palabra "¡Patrañas!" en las películas americanas tituladas en español, puedes estar seguro de que el inglés original fue "Bullshit! Los tituladores a veces son muy tímidos...


----------



## Ariadna

Jessuki said:
			
		

> jejeje, otro seguidor de la saga FF
> 
> Saludos fantasieros!!! ( o finaleros ¿? XD)


¡Y aquí va otra más! ¡Vincent Valentine _me priva_!!! (¿Cómo se diría eso en Inglés? V. Valentine _rules? rocks?)_

Gracias Artrella y Goddess, todo perfecto ahora.


----------



## Drake

Ariadna said:
			
		

> ¡Y aquí va otra más! ¡Vincent Valentine _me priva_!!! (¿Cómo se diría eso en Inglés? V. Valentine _rules? rocks?)_
> 
> Gracias Artrella y Goddess, todo perfecto ahora.



¿¿¿me priva??? imagino lo que quieres decir pero no sé para mí privar es otra cosa   

Bye!


----------



## Artrella

Drake said:
			
		

> ¿¿¿me priva??? imagino lo que quieres decir pero no sé para mí privar es otra cosa
> 
> Bye!




5. tr. Complacer o gustar extraordinariamente. A Fulano le* priva * este género de pasteles.  (RAE)

(gustar) to delight; está privado por esa chica he's crazy about that girl 


Andy García rocks me!!!  woohoo!!!

Bye Art


----------



## Goddess

Ariadna said:
			
		

> ¡Y aquí va otra más! ¡Vincent Valentine _me priva_!!! (¿Cómo se diría eso en Inglés? V. Valentine _rules? rocks?)_
> 
> Gracias Artrella y Goddess, todo perfecto ahora.


Yo pienso _rules_ and _rocks_ lo usaste bien ahi....si pienso en otra cosa te digo despues!!


----------



## Ariadna

Drake said:
			
		

> ¿¿¿me priva??? imagino lo que quieres decir pero no sé para mí privar es otra cosa
> 
> Bye!


Sí, creo  que tu te refieres a beber, ¿no? Pero aquí abajo también lo decimos en el sentido que ha dicho Artrella, es decir, "me chifla", "me vuelve loca", "me flipa" XD


----------



## Drake

Ariadna said:
			
		

> Sí, creo  que tu te refieres a beber, ¿no? Pero aquí abajo también lo decimos en el sentido que ha dicho Artrella, es decir, "me chifla", "me vuelve loca", "me flipa" XD


Pues si me refería a esa acepción   
Y para ilustrarla un poco voy a poner como ejemplo de uso la letra de una canción de los Mojinos Escozios, llamada "Al Carajo"
---------------(Gente sensible abstenerse de leer lo siguiente)--------------

Ostias, tengo el pulmón izquierdo mas negro que los huevos de Louis Armstrong, voy a tené que cantá con el derechooooo...

Ni palante ni patrás,
ni parriba ni pabajo;
(Coro) AL CARAJO, AL CARAJO;
AL CARAJO, AL CARAJO, AL CARAJO, QUE SE VAYAN AL CARAJO, AL CARAJO.

Si dice el médico que no fumes más (AL CARAJO)
si dice el médico que fuera el tabaco(AL CARAJO)
si dice el médico que dejes de fumar(AL CARAJO, AL CARAJO, QUE SE VAYAN AL CARAJO, AL CARAJO)

Si dice el médico que no bebas más(AL CARAJO)
si dice el médico que fuera los cubatas(AL CARAJO)
si dice el médico que dejes de *privar*(AL CARAJO, AL CARAJO, QUE SE VAYAN AL CARAJO)

Perdóneme Doctor, y acepte mis disculpas; pero lo que voy a dejar es de venir a su consulta...(AL CARAJO, AL CARAJO;AL CARAJO, AL CARAJO, AL CARAJO, QUE SE VAYAN AL CARAJO, AL CARAJO)

Si dice el médico que no comas tanto(AL CARAJO)
si dice el médico que vas a reventar(AL CARAJO)
si dice el médico que fuera los garbanzos(AL CARAJO, AL CARAJO, QUE SE VAYAN AL CARAJO, AL CARAJO)

Si dice el médico que hagas deporte(AL CARAJO)
si dice el médico que tienes que correr(AL CARAJO)
si dice el tío que te tienes que mover(AL CARAJO, AL CARAJO, QUE SE VAYAN AL CARAJO)


Perdóneme Doctor, y acepte mis disculpas; pero lo que voy a dejar es de venir a su consulta...

Perdóneme Doctor, y acepte mis disculpas; pero lo que voy a dejar es de venir a su consulta...

(Sevilla) "Chicho vete al carajo"


Perdóneme Doctor, y acepte mis disculpas; pero lo que voy a dejar es de venir a su consulta...

Perdóneme Doctor, y acepte mis disculpas; pero lo que voy a dejar es de venir a su consulta...

(Sevilla) "No que le digo al tío -¿Qué le debo?- y me dice -"200 euros"- y le digo -"¿Cuando vuelvo otra vez?- y me dice -"cuando tengas otros 200 euros"- TE QUI YÁ!!

¡¡¡¡¡AL CARAJO!!!!!

------------(Fin del trozo que puede herir su sensibilidad)------------------

Ale ahí queda bien claro el uso de "privar" en jerga o español vulgar  

Venga pues que vaya bien!!!


----------



## Ariadna

JAJAJAJAJA!!!!  Sí, yo creo que sí ha quedado bien claro y lo de la sensibilidad...está bien advertir, por si acaso, pero yo creo que aquí ya estamos todos creciditos. Bueno, bien..."pos" eso....   guay.


----------

